# list of acronyms



## klarson27 (Apr 11, 2012)

i see a ton of acronyms in many posts and im not sure what some of them mean.. is there a list somewhere I can use to look them up?

Thanks!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------

